# Are essential oils safe to use?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I was thinking of going over to whole foods today and getting an essential oil such as lavender to freshen up my room, because it stinks like butt in there.

would my rats be okay with me spraying it (diluted,of course) around my room or maybe just have it in a jar sitting around?

if so, what scents are safe?

thanks.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You can use a little lavendar. Some strains of mint are toxic, but I don't know which ones..... Keep in mind to only buy real, natural oils.... And... I noticed even if the natural scent is too strong, it stresses my girls out a lot (they'll get porphyrin) , so keep it light. Also.... Strangely enough, some rats are allergic to lavendar -___-. Good luck! Hey, what about an air filter with an odor absorber? Or even some packs of baking soda?  .... Also, if ur ratters smell... What bedding are you using? I used to use carefresh, which I thought was the best. My room was a little stinky, and its also quite dusty, so I bought some of the soft and cozy (kaytee?) Stuff... Works waaayyyy better for smell, and dust  .


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah, I use clean and cozy for my boys, but the smell is mainly from my ferret.

what do mean by air filter? would that be the same as an air purifier? 'cause I've been thinking about getting on of those.

also, I've been growing lavender in my garden. is there any way I could make the plant into an oil myself?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, I think it's the same as a air purifier... Many of them have an optional filter you can purchase for the machine that will absorb odors as well as the dust and stuff! It will help i think  and ya ferrets are awesome but stinky buggers... Anyways, get an air purifier  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, there's recipes online about scent extraction from lavender, and its not all that difficult  do you have a carrier oil on hand? If not, you can get one for pretty cheap ... It's just a little more work, and will likely come out less potent... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah, thanks. I think that's what i'll do.


----------



## Bernardo (Jun 29, 2013)

Essential Oils are very best to use for your health and other disease on your body like if you have nay injury or feeling pain in your body part this type oils are very best for this i am using this oil for my knees pain and daily massage my body and my knees with this oil which make by Oilganic oil company and have best quality ............


----------

